# Some Before and Afters of a Recent Job



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

View attachment 3854


View attachment 3855


View attachment 3861


View attachment 3862


View attachment 3863


View attachment 3864


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

From my pin hole view, it looks good. Now did you do this yourself?


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> From my pin hole view, it looks good. Now did you do this yourself?


JP: Not sure what you mean. Are you asking if I, personally, painted this? If so, the answer is no. I don't paint. This was the work of my awesome painters. Did I misunderstand your question?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

No, that was it. It looks good.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice lines Bro!!!...good crew/by the way,I don't paint either,Not that there is anything wrong with that


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

*Some More Finished Pics*

Additional pics.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Some day I'm going to get to the point where I don't have to do the work myself. My hats off to you guy's that are there already.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Don't be doggin me on the 3rd pic up. It was a closet and the client paid for 1 coat and was not worried about complete coverage.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

fresh coat said:


> Don't be doggin me on the 3rd pic up. It was a closet and the client paid for 1 coat and was not worried about complete coverage.


wont dog you but why chance it and post pic? by the way that color should cover better


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

How was the faux decided???


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Some day I'm going to get to the point where I don't have to do the work myself. My hats off to you guy's that are there already.


Oh contraire mon frare (or something like that). My hats off to y'all that actually paint and run your biz. I have no idea how y'all do it. Y'all got my respect.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I ment to say that third picture sucks, I can see through it.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

MAK-Deco said:


> wont dog you but why chance it and post pic? by the way that color should cover better


Yep good point. Didn't realize it till I posted it. Let's see if I can edit it.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Gray is the old standby color, right MaK?


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> How was the faux decided???


Can you be more specific?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Did you use sample boards or did they say "Can you give me a blue/gray/sponge/rag/something or other????"


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice Fresh, I am not a fan of painting vent covers but I have before. 
Give your guys a big Christmas bonus this year for making you look good all year.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Did you use sample boards or did they say "Can you give me a blue/gray/sponge/rag/something or other????"


Check out one of the before pics and you'll notice (above the fireplace woodwork - a sample patch of what they wanted). They did the sample on their own. We used a SW supplied roller to try to match their desired effect. They were very pleased but I wasn't crazy about consistency. That big of an area and you've got to replace your roller covers frequently to match prior roll patterns. Still - it was a very cool project.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Gray is the old standby color, right MaK?


no my comment was it was a sage green color and those usually cover better due to there gray content.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

fresh coat said:


> Check out one of the before pics and you'll notice (above the fireplace woodwork - a sample patch of what they wanted). They did the sample on their own. We used a SW supplied roller to try to match their desired effect. They were very pleased but I wasn't crazy about consistency. That big of an area and you've got to replace your roller covers frequently to match prior roll patterns. Still - it was a very cool project.


Aaron - Ignore my reply. Here is the before pic I thought I posted.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Fresh, you did good man.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Very Nice Fresh. VERY!


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Not bad! Lil variety is nice!


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I like. Good job to your guys!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

fresh coat said:


> JP: Not sure what you mean. Are you asking if I, personally, painted this? If so, the answer is no.* I don't paint.* This was the work of my awesome painters. Did I misunderstand your question?





aaron61 said:


> Nice lines Bro!!!...good crew/by the way,*I don't paint either*,Not that there is anything wrong with that



lol, welcome to paint talk, the forum for anyone that paints full time...

:whistling2:


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

You are too funny. LOL:whistling2:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good, FC!

Hey Wise, I don't paint either!:tt2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Fresh,

looks like you got some good technicians working the trenches for you :thumbsup:

Hey, I don't paint either









Well, at least that's what I tell my customers :yes:


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

daArch said:


> Fresh,
> 
> looks like you got some good technicians working the trenches for you :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I prefer craftsman over technician (semantics).


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

fresh coat said:


> I prefer craftsman over technician (semantics).


Tomato - potato 

Actually, the difference could make a good (non-critical) discussion:

Technician: 1 : a specialist in the technical details of a subject or occupation <a computer technician>
2 : one who has acquired the technique of an art or other area of specialization <a superb technician and a musician of integrity — Irving Kolodin>

Craftsman: 1 : a worker who practices a trade or handicraft
2 : one who creates or performs with skill or dexterity especially in the manual arts <jewelry made by European craftsmen>


I disagree with the level of expertise NOT implied by this definition of _craftsman_, but it does point to what is usually inferred by a HO. In today's world, people do infer that a _technician_ is more highly skilled.


How's that for the beginning of a discussion on semantics :thumbup: Another of my favorite subjects ! As I said, non-critical. Just a little brain candy.


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

What's with not painting the inside of the arches/entrances that go into other rooms?


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Jeff.Chicago said:


> What's with not painting the inside of the arches/entrances that go into other rooms?


Damn - that is a very good eye and attention to detail. Yep - it was their specific request to leave the arches construction white. I kinda like the look - something different and the cut lines are killer.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

On the faux stuff, I personally would advise clients to use an individual who specializes in the field.

It's not just about using a certain kind of roller, faux specialists are well practiced and adept at making visual patterns that are random yet uniform at the same time.

It really is actually an artistic talent. I consider myself somewhat artistic, and very skilled at residential painting, and when customers ask me to do anything that involves faux effects, I refer them to a specialist, even if there is a space in our schedule.

I don't feel right letting customers pay me for a task that I am not well trained in.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> On the faux stuff, I personally would advise clients to use an individual who specializes in the field.
> 
> It's not just about using a certain kind of roller, faux specialists are well practiced and adept at making visual patterns that are random yet uniform at the same time.
> 
> ...


Agree 100% I thought about learning it to offer as a service, after really seeing what was involved I decided it would take mucho practice and training to feel comfortable charging for it! I'd still like to learn though!


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

With arches:

Say I just walked in the front door to the huge LR. I would paint the arch leading to others rooms the same color as that room. That way it draws you like a escalator into the other rooms. The same formula goes for that other room if there are arches leading to yet another.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

RCP said:


> Agree 100% I thought about learning it to offer as a service, after really seeing what was involved I decided it would take mucho practice and training to feel comfortable charging for it! I'd still like to learn though!


Well I wouldn't discourage someone from learning it.

For example Wisepainter said he apprenticed for several months with a faux specialist. If he was to take on some simple jobs of the kind he had experience with from his apprenticeship, it wouldn't be an experiment for him while he was charging the customer for it.

I wouldn't discourage the concept that someone should try to learn it, I was discouraging the concept of charging customers for it when the contractor/painter has no experience or aptitude for doing it.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Last Craftsman said:


> Well I wouldn't discourage someone from learning it.
> 
> For example Wisepainter said he apprenticed for several months with a faux specialist. If he was to take on some simple jobs of the kind he had experience with from his apprenticeship, it wouldn't be an experiment for him while he was charging the customer for it.
> 
> I wouldn't discourage the concept that someone should try to learn it, I was discouraging the concept of charging customers for it when the contractor/painter has no experience or aptitude for doing it.


Yep - I agree. If my painters aren't comfortable with a certain type of project (due to experience and skill) - I've got a couple of specialists that I trust and use. It took some trial and error to learn how to quote these unique projects that I use the specialists for.


----------

